# Another *Need Help Finding a comic*



## xXSilverTigerXx (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking for a web comic/graphic novel that someone did over 9 years ago. I only got through the first 5 pages or so, so i have no idea whether it is yiff or not. Probably rated mature if nothing else. One of the first comics that got me into anthros because of the art, but i never even read it.
I believe it started off as basic drawings of an anthro wolf of a tribe(spear/village/loin cloth, that type of stuff) and started explaining his life as he walked to the small ceremony that his younger cousin/sister was having, celebrating her first 'bleeding'. That was the last page i got to as i realized it was probably turning into something that was not safe to look at on the high-school computers. 
This could have been simple deviant art, an actual webcomic, or a graphic novel. I just know it started having some story to it and i have never seen it again. It might not even be anthro wolves, but just canines(pretty sure its wolves, but have had no luck finding it). But type in tribe in google and its just tribal tatoos. >.<
Appreciate any help. 
Thankyou


----------



## Matt Conner (Dec 29, 2013)

Sounds like the setup to some Jay Naylor comic, in which case you won't find the full thing online and you'll have to buy it. You can try your luck by searching his name on e621.net or something, though.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 29, 2013)

Sounds a lot like a comic I've seen on 4chan. Probably Naylor's.


----------



## xXSilverTigerXx (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm familiar with Jay Naylor's work. His work feels a lot smoother. But i did check it out again to be sure, and its not it. 
I can't remember if the comic was in color or black&white(with shades). It didn't have a yiff feel to it, just felt inappropriate for school computers. But like i mentioned, i didn't get far.


----------

